# Hunting > The Magazine >  To the trapper working the end of Kumeti rd...

## Wildman

Clear your traps you lazy bastard...

I had a deer and was back at the truck before lunch, all the while you had possums still in your traps....





First NI deer and first blood for the 9.3x57...

----------


## gimp

Slack; good job.

----------


## Toby

:Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Well done.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Slack; good job.


+1

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Good work on the deer. Disappointing about the trapper. Did you bring your gsp up with you?

----------


## john m

Well done great bush caliber the 9.3 x57 good to see a few of the old classics getting used. Factory or reload I am interested in the details.

----------


## madjon_

Good mornings work,
another slack trapper(he may be inside)

----------


## brad

You have 12 hours after sun up to check them, unless they have changed the laws recently?

----------


## Wildman

> Good work on the deer. Disappointing about the trapper. Did you bring your gsp up with you?


Yeah but he isnt kiwi trained yet so I didnt take him... Hoping he goes well on pheasants...

----------


## phillipgr

> Yeah but he isnt kiwi trained yet so I didnt take him... Hoping he goes well on pheasants...


Good on you for being a responsible owner. All the best with him!

----------


## Wildman

> Well done great bush caliber the 9.3 x57 good to see a few of the old classics getting used. Factory or reload I am interested in the details.


Defiantly reloads. 250gr Speers thanks to @Tentman doing a lazy 1820fps. Knocked him off his knees though.

----------


## Wildman

> You have 12 hours after sun up to check them, unless they have changed the laws recently?


Ofcourse. However last time I checked gin-traps were frowned upon and there were also a number of stone dead animals still in traps which would indicate they weren't set yesterday...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ofcourse. However last time I checked gin-traps were frowned upon and there were also a number of stone dead animals still in traps which would indicate they weren't set yesterday...


And if your traps are full of dead stuff they are not catching any live stuff!

----------


## stingray

Gin traps are banned completely, were down to size 1 traps, raised sets on Doc land to protect kiwi and weka. Dead animals would be the result of three or more days left unchecked, not sure what you have on your hands here lazy amateur. Or someone who doesn't give a shit. Report it to Doc or the council this shit is'nt normal or ok at all . They will / can remove the traps and prosecute the person responsable. This is no in any way acceptable.

----------


## Dundee

Good job on the deer Wildman. It is not our @possum trapper he is a few ridges over using legal traps and has a permit. :Thumbsup:

----------


## possummatti

> Gin traps are banned completely, were down to size 1 traps, raised sets on Doc land to protect kiwi and weka. Dead animals would be the result of three or more days left unchecked, not sure what you have on your hands here lazy amateur. Or someone who doesn't give a shit. Report it to Doc or the council this shit is'nt normal or ok at all . They will / can remove the traps and prosecute the person responsable. This is no in any way acceptable.


I thought your allowed them as long as they don't have teeth just a flat blunt jaw? But still what this clowns doing isnt right.  I have a few leg hold traps ( perfectly legal brought on trademe) but stopped using them a year or so ago as i never caught a possum that hadnt had his leg severely gored or broken from the traps

----------


## stingray

> I thought your allowed them as long as they don't have teeth just a flat blunt jaw? But still what this clowns doing isnt right.  I have a few leg hold traps ( perfectly legal brought on trademe) but stopped using them a year or so ago as i never caught a possum that hadnt had his leg severely gored or broken from the traps


Na they're being gone for a number of years now.

----------


## stingray

> I thought your allowed them as long as they don't have teeth just a flat blunt jaw? But still what this clowns doing isnt right.  I have a few leg hold traps ( perfectly legal brought on trademe) but stopped using them a year or so ago as i never caught a possum that hadnt had his leg severely gored or broken from the traps


Na they're being gone for a number of years now. Google MPI possom regs. They have being gone since 2008

----------


## possummatti

> Na they're being gone for a number of years now. Google MPI possom regs. They have being gone since 2008


Really!!! Why are they still selling them on trademe?

----------


## Frosty

Good work on the deer,Quite windy up there today. You weren't driving a white double cab ute were ya?
I don't know who's traps they are but I doubt they'd give a toss about people moaning on the internet about it. 
If it were me and wanted to teach them a lesson I would have pulled them and thrown them down the bank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spook

> I thought your allowed them as long as they don't have teeth just a flat blunt jaw? But still what this clowns doing isnt right.  I have a few leg hold traps ( perfectly legal brought on trademe) but stopped using them a year or so ago as i never caught a possum that hadnt had his leg severely gored or broken from the traps


There are ways and means of setting your traps to alleviate this damage...you need to learn these things.

----------


## Tahr

Looks like padded size 1.5 and un padded 1 are still ok.

Traps and Devices | MPI Biosecurity New Zealand

----------


## Dundee

I bet I know the bloody trapper.  Friggen cold winds up there tonight. If it is who I think it is doesn't have internet.

----------


## Boaraxa

Couple of weeks ago the misses rang to say a trapper was wanting to put some traps along the hedge line i fingered he,d be using yellow kill traps but no i got home to find leg traps set 2 paces behind the dog kennels couldn't believe that so i set them all off figerd he would want  a chat when he saw the traps set off....4 days later he showed up to check his traps...its fellars like that that give the good guys a shit name i beleve he was working for environment southland ...pitty i didnt get the chance to say giday .

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Congratulations on your first North Island deer.

----------


## Wildman

> Good job on the deer Wildman. It is not our @possum trapper he is a few ridges over using legal traps and has a permit.


Didn't think it would be you guys :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

> Good work on the deer,Quite windy up there today. You weren't driving a white double cab ute were ya?
> I don't know who's traps they are but I doubt they'd give a toss about people moaning on the internet about it. 
> If it were me and wanted to teach them a lesson I would have pulled them and thrown them down the bank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I couldn't walk up the river directly due to wind so had to go bush... Ended up running into the stag there...

Nope no ute.

Thats fine, I feel better for wining on the internet :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

> Couple of weeks ago the misses rang to say a trapper was wanting to put some traps along the hedge line i fingered he,d be using yellow kill traps but no i got home to find leg traps set 2 paces behind the dog kennels couldn't believe that so i set them all off figerd he would want  a chat when he saw the traps set off....4 days later he showed up to check his traps...its fellars like that that give the good guys a shit name i beleve he was working for environment southland ...pitty i didnt get the chance to say giday .


Yeah its shocking really. I mean people cry foul about 1080 causing suffering to animals, which it does, but dying of starvation or infection in a trap over a period of days is far far more cruel than a lethal dose of poison....

----------


## 199p

Well done man. Was going to go dor a walk up there sunday arvo but wind was off putting.

----------


## Wildman

> Well done man. Was going to go dor a walk up there sunday arvo but wind was off putting.


I looked up Coppermine and Fairbrother too but it was really shit there... I was just trying each road further north till one was okay... It sure is tight bush in this area....

----------


## Dundee

There were 12 vehicles up the Tamaki yesty.

----------


## Tahr

> I looked up Coppermine and Fairbrother too but it was really shit there... I was just trying each road further north till one was okay... It sure is tight bush in this area....


You did pretty well to step into our spooky bush and nail one just like that. Plenty of NI bush hobbits don’t do that well.
Well done.
What has brought you up here?

----------


## Wildman

> You did pretty well to step into our spooky bush and nail one just like that. Plenty of NI bush hobbits don’t do that well.
> Well done.
> What has brought you up here?


Thanks, got lucky I guess.

Work :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

Shit @Wildman it didnt take you long to settle in and find your way!!

Well done

----------


## Wildman

> Shit @Wildman it didnt take you long to settle in and find your way!!
> 
> Well done


Not here to fuck spiders Hamish :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunterw

> Not here to fuck spiders Hamish


 Thats the attitude mate -get stuck in!  Well done.

----------


## possummatti

> Not here to fuck spiders Hamish


Sheep?

----------


## 199p

> I looked up Coppermine and Fairbrother too but it was really shit there... I was just trying each road further north till one was okay... It sure is tight bush in this area....


Yeah we ended up the back of coppermine. Was fine weather wise.

----------


## Dundee

Just picked up possum trapper and his mate,pissing down up the tamaki.  They got 42 possums. :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

> Just picked up possum trapper and his mate,pissing down up the tamaki.  They got 42 possums.


could be why. :Grin:

----------

